# LAPD



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

Anyone here ever test for LAPD? I booked my flight and hotel today... taking the test in April. Its my backup plan if VT state police don't work out. LAPD is hiring 30-60 per month for the next several months. I only have to make one more trip to finish off the application process after the written.


----------



## sgtmvm (Jan 17, 2005)

Man, how far do you have to go to take the test?!?! I took it in 2000 at JWU in Providence, I don't recall my score, but they were on me like flies on sh*t for about a year...phone calls, postcards, the whole nine yards. The money they offered me, even with a BA and 6+ years of military service, was not nearly enough to lure me out there.


----------



## copchika911 (Oct 26, 2004)

I went out to LA to check out the department...It was a nice department, the weather was outstanding..BUT it had a high burn out rate. Like NYPD they're both transitional departments. Officers tend to burn out after 5 years a lot of the officers were saying. That's why they're always looking. I don't know though, it's a toss up...New England weather for year round amazing weather...I might risk it. GOOD LUCK!!  Tell us how you made out.


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

Yea, I would try and make it a 5 and out type deal... Hopefully get back to New England... CT or NH. Starting pay now with my AS degree is around $52k base to start... Thats not too bad. At least I could survive there. LAPD is my last resort tho... I still am in the running with several other departments around here


----------



## BlackOps (Dec 29, 2004)

Myself and two of my buddies went to LA back in 2000 and went through their process. All three of us were offered jobs but I got cold feet and didn't want to move to the other side of the US. One of my buddies took the job and he has loved it out there ever since.


----------



## Finding Nemo (Jun 5, 2003)

I was there 1996-2000 and loved it. It's a great job for a single person or married with no kids. If my wife did not get pregnant with our first we would still be out there.

as for the burn out rate..... 3 years for me on patrol, then i went to traffic for a change of pace. depending on what division you work you may be handling 20 + radio calls a night, Oh yeah, throw in a couple misd and felony arrests per shift.........

don't get me wrong there have been many nights that we only handle a few calls, but those are few and far between.

It was a Great experience for me, I would recommend it for anyone.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

I'm with the LAPD now. Joined back in 1988 after having no luck getting on in Mass. I'm also from the South Shore. It's a great job out here, especially if you want to work. It's almost always busy, lots to do. Depending on what division you work, you can be real busy or just somewhat busy. We now have 19 different divisions to chose from. The city is 465 square miles with about 4.5 million people so it's pretty big.

I can help you with the testing if you'd like. I'm a sergeant and I sit on entry level oral boards once a month. Let me know if I can help you out. 

As a sergeant I can also take you on a ride along if you'd like. That might give you a better idea if you'd like it. I'm glad I did it, it's been a blast the whole time!


----------



## Finding Nemo (Jun 5, 2003)

Hey La Copper what is the 19th division? is it North Valley?

Are you Mike P?

If you are.....D. Alpers here we worked together in NHWD


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

Thanks LA, i'll send you a PM


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Finding Nemo";p="56298 said:


> Hey La Copper what is the 19th division? is it North Valley?
> 
> Are you Mike P?
> 
> If you are.....D. Alpers here we worked together in NHWD


Hi Dave,
Yes, it's me, excellent memory! And yes, it's North Valley Division, except they changed the name to Mission Division.

Are you still working the railroad job?


----------



## Finding Nemo (Jun 5, 2003)

mike

i sent you a pm...


----------



## Joe B (Aug 21, 2002)

LA Copper";p="56324 said:


> Finding Nemo";p="56298 said:
> 
> 
> > Are you Mike P?
> ...


Big Bill C from WPD says hi.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Nemo, Not too familiar with LAPD or big city PD's for that matter...Could you define the difference between traffic and Patrol assignments/duties?


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

How is the academy, I notice they only take laterals from Ca post certified people with CA police experince. So I know I would have to go to a long ass academy? How bad is it and how long?


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Macop";p="56376 said:


> How is the academy, I notice they only take laterals from Ca post certified people with CA police experince. So I know I would have to go to a long ass academy? How bad is it and how long?


You're right, we only take laterals from within California. Even then I believe their academy is still 6 or 7 weeks long. As you might imagine, LAPD does things a bit different from other departments.

The academy is 7 months long. It's not as bad as when I went through in '88. You will have to be in shape and be able to run about 5 miles at a fairly slow pace. It's not live in so at least you get to go home at night. From talking with friends of mine in Mass, our academy is more strict than back there. We are "para-military" so there is a respect for rank and such.

We have people from all over the world attending some of our classes so the training is very good. There is a BIG emphasis on tactics. I would recommend it. Feel free to e-mail me if I can answer any other questions.


----------



## Finding Nemo (Jun 5, 2003)

RPD931";p="56353 said:


> Nemo, Not too familiar with LAPD or big city PD's for that matter...Could you define the difference between traffic and Patrol assignments/duties?


Patrol handles radio calls ( calls for service), self initiated activities, traffic/ped stops etc....

Traffic handles traffic collisions, No patrol radio calls. Traffic units can roll to any call they want to if they are close enough to back up another unit.
But their primary responsibility is investigating traffic collisions. However pushing an "a" car (patrol) does not exempt you from handling traffic collisions.........If the T-cars are not busy they will generally take the traffic collision from the patrol unit.

hope this helps


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

7 months huh, dam i'd go nuts, the 21 Wks here drove me up the wall.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Thanks for the info L.A Copper

7 months huh, dam i'd go nuts, the 21 Wks here drove me up the wall. It was like being in prison. Its not the running or academics so much but doing the time is what would drive me into madness. I have entertained the though of doing the 3wk basic course waiver and then trying to get in as a lateral to other p.ds. I would of course find which p.ds accept it as I found that some like Santa Monica wont take it but I found that Rhedondo Beach will. But it would be like playing Russian Roulette, I move out there get the waiver if I pass the tests and get a security job or something in the L.E field and then start appplying to p.d s that accept the BCW but that seems to risky to me. If I am correct there are no p.ds in CA that will hire an out-of-state officer and send him/her through the BCW process as an paid emplyoee such as in most other states. But if I am wrong and anyone knows of p.ds that will I would very much appreciate the info.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Joe B";p="56336 said:


> LA Copper";p="56324 said:
> 
> 
> > Finding Nemo";p="56298 said:
> ...


Would that be Bill Cam?


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Macop";p="56391 said:


> Thanks for the info L.A Copper
> 
> 7 months huh, dam i'd go nuts, the 21 Wks here drove me up the wall. It was like being in prison. Its not the running or academics so much but doing the time is what would drive me into madness. I have entertained the though of doing the 3wk basic course waiver and then trying to get in as a lateral to other p.ds. I would of course find which p.ds accept it as I found that some like Santa Monica wont take it but I found that Rhedondo Beach will. But it would be like playing Russian Roulette, I move out there get the waiver if I pass the tests and get a security job or something in the L.E field and then start appplying to p.d s that accept the BCW but that seems to risky to me. If I am correct there are no p.ds in CA that will hire an out-of-state officer and send him/her through the BCW process as an paid emplyoee such as in most other states. But if I am wrong and anyone knows of p.ds that will I would very much appreciate the info.


I don't blame you about the 7 months. It is a long time. You are paid full salary while attending though and you don't have to live there. Plus, most of the classes are at least somewhat interesting. If you ever travel out here, I could take you by there and you could talk to some of the instructors and see what you think.

As far as the BCW process, you're best bet would be to speak with California POST in Sacramento. They could probably give you a list of departments you're looking for.

If you were to test with LAPD, you could do that from back there. Just fly out here twice and the whole testing process would be completed. You wouldn't need to live out here first like you do in Mass. Plus, there is no residency rule, which I think is great!


----------



## JeepinWeezle (Dec 9, 2004)

Hey LA you have a PM


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

What's better, LAPD or LA Sheriff Dept?


----------



## id1811xecj (Jun 27, 2004)

j809";p="56737 said:


> What's better, LAPD or LA Sheriff Dept?


I would rather be an LASD Patrol Deputy but I would not want to spend the 7 years in the jail to get on the street.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

id1811xecj said:


> j809";p="56737 said:
> 
> 
> > What's better, LAPD or LA Sheriff Dept?
> ...


yeah 7 years in the jails, i don't know abou that. but LASD seems cool to. the are the one that coined the term SWAT.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

The LAPD coined the term.


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

From my understanding, you only have to do a year in the jail at LASD to move to patrol.


----------



## Irishlacop (Feb 12, 2005)

Being from Massachusetts and having relatives (Father &amp; Brother) who were police officers in Mass, I can tell you first hand that LAPD is by far the best in training police officers. We are the best at preparing officers to immediately deal with situations in the field.

I currently work one of the five gang units in South Central LA (Southwest Division) if anyone from Mass wants to come out and do a ride along with our gang unit, let me know.

Mike P. how are you doing? I am one of you former P-I's (take a guess?)

be safe


----------



## Irishlacop (Feb 12, 2005)

LAPD has more LA County Sheriffs transfer over, then the other way around. They can't stand to work in the Jails for at least 5 years, maybe more. Even after the 5 years they are still put on probation and can be fired if they are not up to par in the field.

LAPD is by far the more superior department


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Irishlacop";p="56806 said:


> Being from Massachusetts and having relatives (Father & Brother) who were police officers in Mass, I can tell you first hand that LAPD is by far the best in training police officers. We are the best at preparing officers to immediately deal with situations in the field.
> 
> I currently work one of the five gang units in South Central LA (Southwest Division) if anyone from Mass wants to come out and do a ride along with our gang unit, let me know.
> 
> ...


Hi Rob,
I should have known it was you! Congrats on making GED. Southwest had become a very busy place lately. I've been hearing a lot of shooting calls on the radio. You be safe out there too. Are you really thinking of going back?

I will second the offer. I can give people a ride along in Rampart patrol. 
I will also affirm what you said. LAPD does have excellent training and I too have close friends on the job in Mass and can kind of compare the two.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

EOD1";p="56743 said:


> id1811xecj said:
> 
> 
> > j809";p="56737 said:
> ...


Macop is right, LAPD had the first SWAT team in the nation and Chief Gates came up with the term for it.

As far as being LASD over LAPD, it is true, deputys have to do about 7 years in the jails before they can try for the streets. And then, like irishlacop said, they are on probation again. They only work unincoporated areas of the county so that means a lot of the places they patrol are sparse and not heavily populated. Of course they also patrol some cities that do have crime. They don't do any patrol work in the city of LA. LAPD handles that.
Right now, LASD is working without a contract and they are not too happy about it. A lot of them are trying to lateral over to LAPD. They are a good department but I think we are a bit better!


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

oh well yeah see i followed the basic man rule on my mistake. I saw on tv and read in maxim that lasd coined the phrase.... and as everyone know if u see it on tv and read about it in maxim it must be true! u sure u guys aren't mistaken? J/K. :? 
or if its on the internet and u read it in maxim than it has to be true!


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

EOD1";p="56842 said:


> oh well yeah see i followed the basic man rule on my mistake. I saw on tv and read in maxim that lasd coined the phrase.... and as everyone know if u see it on tv and read about it in maxim it must be true! u sure u guys aren't mistaken? J/K. :?
> or if its on the internet and u read it in maxim than it has to be true!


If I remember correctly, our SWAT team was created during the days of the Black Panther Party and the SLA before Patty Hearst was kidnapped. This would be the late 60's, early 70's. One of our current SWAT guys is from Weymouth so I'll ask him for more specific information and get back to you for sure. (Another Massachusetts connection!)

Our SWAT guys routinly train with Seal Team 6 and occasionally with Army Special Forces. They also train with the Sheriff's Special Enforecement Bureau (SEB), which is their version of SWAT. They are both very good. Ours is a dedicated SWAT team and all they do is "police work." Unlike NYPD's Emergency Services Unit who do rescues and car crashes and stuff. All our guys do is High Risk Warrants, Barricaded Suspects, and armed standoffs, that kind of stuff. They are on call 24/7 and all have take home cars.

If anyone had other SWAT type questions, I'll can ask our Weymouth SWAT guy and get back to you.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

aahh I/C i thought that was the LASD but it must have been LAPD cause that is exactly what i saw, they were full time, and they handled barracaded suspect and high risk warrants. Jesus u guys really peaked my curiosity. i might take u guys up on a ride along.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

EOD1";p="56871 said:


> aahh I/C i thought that was the LASD but it must have been LAPD cause that is exactly what i saw, they were full time, and they handled barracaded suspect and high risk warrants. Jesus u guys really peaked my curiosity. i might take u guys up on a ride along.


I just spoke to my buddy from Weymouth who is on our SWAT team. He confirms that LAPD did have the first SWAT team in the nation. He says that it was actually formed in the late 60's but didnt' actually get its name until the early70s. The LAPD website also has a SWAT link if you want to check it out. lapdonline.org

You are more than welcome to come out for a ride along or two. I'm always happy to accomadate a fellow Bostonian copper out here. Just dont' do it in May 'cause I'll be back there on vacation. Hopefully all the snow will be gone by then and it will be good golfing weather!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

How long has your buddy from Weymouth been out there?


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

kwflatbed";p="56897 said:


> How long has your buddy from Weymouth been out there?


He's been out here for about 13 years and I've been out here for 16. I'm from Weymouth too. I graduated from South and he from North. We didn't know each other growning up in Weymouth. We met during the riots in 1992. We both still love it the job.


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Do you or the others have kids and how much more difficult is it bringing the family up out there. Are there decent sections that a cop can afford to raise a family without the concerns of the other elements in LA such as the gangs?


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Southside";p="56908 said:


> Do you or the others have kids and how much more difficult is it bringing the family up out there. Are there decent sections that a cop can afford to raise a family without the concerns of the other elements in LA such as the gangs?


I recently got married and now have two step children, 12 and 14 year-old boys. The wife has them going to the same private school that she went to when she was a kid. (She is also on the job. She is a detective in forgery/identity theft). The guy I know from Weymouth has two young daughters. Most all the married guys I know have kids.

While I wouldn't recommend that you live in Los Angeles itself, there are plenty of other decent cities to live in, away from the dirtbags. There are a few decent parts of LA but they are pretty expensive to live in. (I wouldn't live in Boston either if I didn't have to. That goes for any major city, actually.)

Actually, most cities near LA are kind of expensive to live in, especially if you buy a house. The farther away from the city you go, the cheaper the housing. It's definitely better for a single person but families can do it too. It's also better if both husband and wife work.

A big difference about being from back there and living out here is that your family isn't here. Like the grandparents, aunts and uncles helping to babysit and such. That's kind of a bummer. Although it's usually kind of easy to get them to visit 'cause they all want to get away from the cold winters back there!

It's nice out here but like anywhere, it has it's drawbacks. I think the job and the weather is what keeps us out here. The weather is almost always nice. It doesn't rain between May and October and it's not humid. There also aren't any mosquitos! You can actually sit outside and not get bitten alive!

If you're really interested, it's something you need to come out and have a look at. It is different from back there. Being able to speak Spanish is a big help too!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

It sounds like I am a lot older than the two of you
but I grew up in North Weymouth.
The last time I was out there was 20 years ago
in Santa Anna.


----------



## Irishlacop (Feb 12, 2005)

Hey LA COPPER,

I sent you a PM.....let me know if you get it.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Irishlacop";p="56918 said:


> Hey LA COPPER,
> 
> I sent you a PM.....let me know if you get it.


I got it, just typed back to you Rob.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

kwflatbed";p="56913 said:


> It sounds like I am a lot older than the two of you
> but I grew up in North Weymouth.
> The last time I was out there was 20 years ago
> in Santa Anna.


Hi, sounds like it. If you're 64, than you've got 20 years on me and about 25 on the other Weymouth guy.

I was born in Jamaica Plain and grew up in both Arlington and South Weymouth. My family is still in there. I think the South Shore is a great place to live, although I've noticed that the traffic is really getting bad, especiallyon Route 18!


----------



## Joe B (Aug 21, 2002)

LA Copper";p="56414 said:


> Joe B";p="56336 said:
> 
> 
> > LA Copper";p="56324 said:
> ...


Yup, he retired about two years ago now, still smokin the stogies though.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

I'm 30... too old for LAPD? Is LA residency a requirement?


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

RPD931";p="57705 said:


> I'm 30... too old for LAPD? Is LA residency a requirement?


No, in my opinion, 25-32 is a good age to come on. That way you are already a bit worldly and more mature than the average 22 year-old. At the present time, we don't have an age limit. (If I remember correctly.)

And NO, there is no residency requirment!!! Thank goodness!! The LA Times newspapaer did a survey of officers about 3 years ago. They found that 86 percent of officers DON'T live in the city! I live about 30 minutes north. Everyone I know all live outside the city also. Also, you don't have to live at the academy either. You go home nights and have weekends off. Plus, you get full pay while attending.

Come out for a look. You might like it. I'll be home back in Mass during the month of May if you'd like to discuss it a little more. I always like to make new friends and also encourage guys to give us a look out here... Let me know


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Joe B";p="57697 said:


> LA Copper";p="56414 said:
> 
> 
> > Joe B";p="56336 said:
> ...


Bill Cam of the Park, Walk, and Talk, in the Columbian Square, fame?


----------



## Joe B (Aug 21, 2002)

LA Copper";p="57715 said:


> Joe B";p="57697 said:
> 
> 
> > LA Copper";p="56414 said:
> ...


Of more recent years - "835, I'll be comming from the base (NAS)."


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Joe B";p="58006 said:


> LA Copper";p="57715 said:
> 
> 
> > Joe B";p="57697 said:
> ...


So, it is the same Bill C I thought it was. I hope he is enjoying retirement. After so many years on the job, he certainly earned it. He's a good guy so I hope he's ok.

I sent you a PM...


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

id1811xecj";p="56741 said:


> j809";p="56737 said:
> 
> 
> > What's better, LAPD or LA Sheriff Dept?
> ...


Just out of curiosity, why would you pick LASD over LAPD?


----------



## Finding Nemo (Jun 5, 2003)

RPD931";p="57705 said:


> I'm 30... too old for LAPD? Is LA residency a requirement?


RPD, I had 2 guys in my class that graduated, one was 59 the other was 63....

30 is nothing!


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Finding Nemo";p="58037 said:


> RPD931";p="57705 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm 30... too old for LAPD? Is LA residency a requirement?
> ...


Hey Nemo,
FYI, neither one of those guys made it past the first year or two...

And absolutely, 30 is a perfect age to come on!


----------



## Finding Nemo (Jun 5, 2003)

Mike, Are you sure?

When I left in 2000 Dave Randall (graduated at age 63) was working Pac-LAX vice and Last i knew Paul Dean was in central.........

Those 2 guys had more heart in the academy than some of the other 88 classmates.........

FYI.....we are digging out from a Big snowstorm.......

I hope you get a heat Rash!

:lol: 

Be safe


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Finding Nemo";p="58049 said:


> Mike, Are you sure?
> 
> When I left in 2000 Dave Randall (graduated at age 63) was working Pac-LAX vice and Last i knew Paul Dean was in central.........
> 
> ...


I was thinking of a couple of other "older" guys who were around the same age when they were in the academy. They didn't make it. As for the two guys you mentioned, I'll check tonight and see if they are still on the job. I'm a morning watch kinda guy at the moment. I'll let you know tomorrow.

I heard about the snow. I called my brother yesterday and he told me he had just finished shoveling the driveway. I told him how I had just finished mowing the lawn!
Stay warm!


----------



## Finding Nemo (Jun 5, 2003)

Cant wait for spring!


----------



## id1811xecj (Jun 27, 2004)

LA Copper";p="58020 said:


> id1811xecj";p="56741 said:
> 
> 
> > j809";p="56737 said:
> ...


I always had extremely positive dealings with them and I spent several years assigned to an LASD Task Force out of Century Station. There seemed to be considerably more freedom for patrol deputies than LAPD Officers and less politics. I think LAPD is a great department as well. It is a theoretical question because I would never leave my job nor would I spend 7 years in the jail.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

id1811xecj";p="58183 said:


> LA Copper";p="58020 said:
> 
> 
> > id1811xecj";p="56741 said:
> ...


From what I've heard, the Century Station is a busy one. Who were you working with at the time?

I certainly don't blame you, I would not want to work in the jails either, not even for one year, let alone 5-7 years!


----------



## id1811xecj (Jun 27, 2004)

I was an INS Special Agent assigned to the Violent Gang Task Force. I am now with ICE.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

id1811xecj";p="59045 said:


> I was an INS Special Agent assigned to the Violent Gang Task Force. I am now with ICE.


OK, I give... What is ICE?


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

It is the new fancy name for Immigrations and Customs Enforcement.


----------



## id1811xecj (Jun 27, 2004)

ICE OI is the merger between INS Investigations and Customs Office of Investigations. ICE has several other components which operate independently, the Federal Protective Service, the Air Marshal Service and Detention and Removal Operations.


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

I finally made it out to LA on Tuesday to test for LAPD. Met up with Mike (LA Copper) at the airport and we spend the day crusing around the city and visited the old police academy and the Rampart station. Mike is probably one of the nicest guys ive ever met! Even though I was only there for one day, I seen a LOT for the time that I was there and learned a few things from Mike as well. Anyone from LAPD who had him as an FTO is lucky! All I can say is that I went there having no idea what to expect.. something about LAPD and being in the Rampart station... there is this draw. I feel like its my calling. Granted I've only been there for a day and I still need to go out on a ride along or two, but I absolutley can't wait to get back out there and finish the process and go out with Mike for a shift or two. I'm seriously considering tearing up any offers from New England I get and trying to get on with them. So any of you who are tired of the CS BS around here and are not afraid of making the move and the commitment, by all means, make the trip out there and check out LAPD!


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

EMcNeice";p="62677 said:


> I finally made it out to LA on Tuesday to test for LAPD. Met up with Mike (LA Copper) at the airport and we spend the day crusing around the city and visited the old police academy and the Rampart station. Mike is probably one of the nicest guys ive ever met! Even though I was only there for one day, I seen a LOT for the time that I was there and learned a few things from Mike as well. Anyone from LAPD who had him as an FTO is lucky! All I can say is that I went there having no idea what to expect.. something about LAPD and being in the Rampart station... there is this draw. I feel like its my calling. Granted I've only been there for a day and I still need to go out on a ride along or two, but I absolutley can't wait to get back out there and finish the process and go out with Mike for a shift or two. I'm seriously considering tearing up any offers from New England I get and trying to get on with them. So any of you who are tired of the CS BS around here and are not afraid of making the move and the commitment, by all means, make the trip out there and check out LAPD!


I'm glad you liked it out here. We aim to please! Look forward to having you back for the remainder of the testing. But, don't tear up your other offers just yet. You never know what might happen.... But think positive and do your best. With a little help of course!

If anyone else is considering taking a look out west, feel free to e-mail me and we can set something up.


----------

